# Question about post-ablation dietary iodine...



## whamprod (Mar 15, 2011)

Hello,

This is my first post. I was diagnosed with Graves Disease in late 1999, and had my thyroid gland ablated by radioactive iodine swallow in December of that year. I have been taking prescribed thyroid supplements since April of 2000.

My question has to do with foods high in iodine, such as kelp, spinach, etc.

Is there any contraindication for someone who has had their thyroid gland ablated from consuming foods rich in iodine, or is it actually encouraged?

My question is prompted by the radiation problems being experienced in Japan right now in the wake of last Friday's earthquake and tsunami. Locals who live near the nuclear plants in question are being treated with iodine supplements to protect them from certain aspects of radiation exposure. There is speculation that prevailing winds may eventually carry some of that radiation as far as the west coast of the U.S., possibly further. Nobody knows for sure just yet what is going to happen, but if the iodine is good for them, it might be good for anyone here if a risk of exposure becomes real.

I live in Texas, so I would not likely be personally affected by any of this, but we do have nuclear plants here, and it is good to know the answer.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

whamprod said:


> Hello,
> 
> This is my first post. I was diagnosed with Graves Disease in late 1999, and had my thyroid gland ablated by radioactive iodine swallow in December of that year. I have been taking prescribed thyroid supplements since April of 2000.
> 
> ...


Hi and welcome!!!









As a general rule, most of us w/Graves' cannot tolerate iodine. For me, it causes arrhythmia and heart failure. Been there and done that. And it could interfere with your current thyroid med.

Do you get a reaction when you eat shell fish? That would be most telling. Arrhythmia would be the reaction.

Lastly, since you no longer have a thyroid, there would be no gland to be harmed and I doubt if iodine would do anything to help the rest of the body if one were exposed? What do you think?


----------



## whamprod (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I've never noticed that seafood of any kind, including shellfish, gives me any symptoms. I'm a sushi-eatin' fool. I like linguini and clams - 'specially in the white sauce. Salmon, telapia, trout, cod, shrimp, you name it, I'll eat it.

My biggest problem is keeping weight off. My semi annual test results always shows TSH and other values right in the middle of "average," but I just gained a pound just now writing about food in the previous paragraph.

I know that, in addition to its role in thyroid functions, iodine also plays a role in the development of hair, fingernails, skin and teeth; so I would imagine that you have to have _some_ of it in your diet, regardless.

This is not stuff that I normally spend much time thinking about. I take my pill in the morning and I go on my way. The question only occurred to me in the wake of the terrible events in Japan. It seems like it would be good knowledge to have, one way or the other.

I would have called my doctor's office and asked, but (I'm not making this up) he just died unexpectedly of a heart attack a couple of weeks ago. He will be missed. Anyway, he would have answered the question in a snap. Thanks again for your reply.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

whamprod said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've never noticed that seafood of any kind, including shellfish, gives me any symptoms. I'm a sushi-eatin' fool. I like linguini and clams - 'specially in the white sauce. Salmon, telapia, trout, cod, shrimp, you name it, I'll eat it.
> 
> My biggest problem is keeping weight off. My semi annual test results always shows TSH and other values right in the middle of "average," but I just gained a pound just now writing about food in the previous paragraph.
> 
> ...


Oh, my gosh! I "am" sorry about your doctor!!

If you do find a credible answer; will you please share it with us? Inquiring minds would like to know.


----------

